# Anyone have/know about Charles & Co whiskey bottles?



## bottles_inc (Jun 17, 2020)

Haven't been digging much so I figured I'd ask about this bottle again.  Dug it on Long Island. I ran it past a few members of the LI bottle club and they'd never seen one. There's a two later looking cylindrical Charles & Co whiskeys for sale on ebay, but other then that, no trace of the company or the square variety in either text or picture. Anyone seen one or have one (or know about the company)? I'd be interested in buying if anyone's selling.


----------

